# Website and Image Selection Critique Requested



## crystalgenes (Oct 1, 2007)

I am in need of critiques on both my website design and flow and the images I have selected thus far to display.

I do plan to update the images periodically, but it won't be for a while as I'm fairly new and haven't got the biggest portfolio yet.

Please tell me which images are your favorites and which ones I should delete.

You can give any advice or critical comments you want as long as they are constructive.

Also, I'm mainly interested in having critiques of the wedding section of my website, but if you have time, I wouldn't mind having a critique of the whole site.

Thanks so much!  
Crystal

http://www.crystalgenes.net


----------



## ShopSusie (Oct 1, 2007)

First.  I love the colors you used.  They are very easy on the eyes and I enjoy looking at your site.

There are two boxes and then one below on the main page.. I think it would look better with all 3 on the same line.

Wedding photos I would keep
I counted 
{1, 2}
{3, 4}etc.

pg 1.
1, 2, 4, 17, 
pg 2
1, 7, 8. 9, 10, 12, 18, 19, 21
p3
11, 18,
p4
2, 10, 23
p5
2, 3, 19 & 21

at most I would only have two pages..IMO 5 is way too many.


----------



## crystalgenes (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you so much for the feedback ShopSusie!  Thanks for taking the time, it was much appreciated!  I thought there were too many images too, and that's one of the main reasons for asking others opinions for which ones should stay.  

As far as the boxes go... I use firefox and the 3 boxes are on the same line here.  When I open the page in internet explorer, they are also in one row.  I am not sure what you mean by one of the boxes being under the others.  IS ANYONE ELSE HAVING THIS PROBLEM VIEWING AND IF SO, WHAT BROWSER, ETC ARE YOU USING TO VIEW?  

I am hoping to get several replies like this from other people to get a variety of opinions on which images to keep, since everyone's likes and preferences are different.

thanks again!


----------



## ShopSusie (Oct 2, 2007)

I am using IE and it looks like this..


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 2, 2007)

Seems to be working fine in IE7 for me - not tried Firefox. Looks tidy, but you don't need that many photos I don't think - perhaps 6-8 shots on each gallery would be more than enough, just pick the very best.


----------

